# How are you going to celebrate Harmony Day?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The multicultural diversity in Australia is the envy of many governments around the world and today is Harmony Day. How do you plan to celebrate living in Australia? Will you be attending any official or private events? Or perhaps your employer has a party in store?

We would like to hear about your stories.


----------

